# It's almost Rob Roy Season!



## VeraBlue (Nov 18, 2006)

When I was young, my father would always make a pitcher of manhattans for Thanksgiving.  All the adults would have one, and I'd shadow them all, waiting for the right moment to jack the cherry..  When I got older, my father would let me have a small amount.  Once I started cooking the dinner myself, I kept the tradition.   The only change I made was to substitute Johnny Walker for whatever my dad had been using, making it a Rob Roy, instead.

Officially, Rob Roy season is from Thanksgiving to Easter.  It doesn't matter the dates, it's all about the holiday.  I've been positively jonesing for a Rob Roy for about three weeks now, especially since it's been cool of late.

5 days and counting........


----------



## bullseye (Nov 18, 2006)

Me, too, VB.  Thanksgiving begins Manhattan season--mine with bourbon, please!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 18, 2006)

Can you call it a manhattan if it has bourbon?  I thought it was only a manhattan if it had whiskey?


By the way, have you ever had a tequilla manhattan?   Very very good!!!


----------



## bullseye (Nov 18, 2006)

Technically, I don't know.  Originally, the Manhattan was made with rye, but I've never had a problem ordering a Bourbon Manhattan--preferably Woodford Reserve, BTW.  I think it's similar to having a "vodka martini."  A Rob Roy is just a Scotch Manhattan, but happens to have it's own name.  Should we name the Bourbon Manhattan?


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2006)

workin on one right now!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 19, 2006)

bullseye said:
			
		

> Technically, I don't know.  Originally, the Manhattan was made with rye, but I've never had a problem ordering a Bourbon Manhattan--preferably Woodford Reserve, BTW.  I think it's similar to having a "vodka martini."  A Rob Roy is just a Scotch Manhattan, but happens to have it's own name.  Should we name the Bourbon Manhattan?



How about calling it "A Gentleman's Derby"?   Bourbon was originally made in Bourbon County, Kentucky...


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2006)

Call me a ding dong but I thought Mahattans were always made with Bourbon.  


My dad drank Rob Roys. 

I bought a bottle of Blanton's bourbon at the liquor store yesterday for $36 -- it was mismarked, at it should have been at least $60.  Or it fell off the truck.

Will be sipping that straight up, but have the fixins for "A Gentleman's Derby" at home which might make a lovely pst Tgiving treat for me!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG!  I'd forgotten about Rob Roy's!  Time to buy a bottle of Chivas!  I used to love those!  

Vera, what's the proportions?  I need to refresh my memory as well as my liquor cabinet!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 20, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> OMG! I'd forgotten about Rob Roy's! Time to buy a bottle of Chivas! I used to love those!
> 
> Vera, what's the proportions? I need to refresh my memory as well as my liquor cabinet!


 
I always do three to one, the one being sweet vermouth. then Two dashes bitters and a cherry!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 21, 2006)

*VeraB*



			
				VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I always do three to one, the one being sweet vermouth. then Two dashes bitters and a cherry!



Is it 3 parts scotch and l part vermouth, plus bitters and cherry?  don't want to get the portions wrong. do you use Chivas Regal?  That stuff really cost lot.  If it is good than one doesn;t feel as bad buying something that price.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 21, 2006)

In the Kitchen, I use Johnny Walker Black, which is also loftily priced, but well worth it, especially since I also like to drink it straight.

I'm getting the idea from this thread that anything mixed with sweet vermouth can be called a manhattan!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 21, 2006)

*Movies*

I have often heard of Johnnie Walker mentioned in movies.  It must be popular if the movie stars mention it.  I will have to get that if they still have some left.  You mix this w/vermouth and bitters w/cherries.  Rob Roy?  3 parts Johnnie Walker to one part vermouth.  

Ever notice how the shelves in the liqour department look so empty during the holidays?  Must  tell you something.  Everyone wants to feel good.


----------

